# Homemade tool rest



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

My brother welded these for me yesterday. The only rest that came with the Powermatic was a 14" one and it was pretty hard to get close with short turnings. I bought some 1" CR, 1/4 CR and 1/4×3 flat plate and made a couple of shorter rest. First one is 6" long and I saw it on one of the videos I think the Droiser(sp) lady. I liked the look of it so I copied it. The second is a 12" reg rest. Haven t tried them yet but I think they will werk fine for me.

I made one similar to the 12" one for my old Craftsman tube lathe when I broke the cast one.

.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

They look pretty danged good to me.
Get after it.
Bill


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

They will work great for most turnings, my uncle made me some and I found out the same thing, the angle needs to be more forward but now he knows that and is making a few more with a more forward stance to them…...


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Nice to have such a useful brother.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice job and very kind of your brother-great lathe by the way!


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

Yea Loren he's a pretty good ole boy for sure. He can do with metal what I do with wood so we make a good team. I made his wife a necklace holder. I forgot to take a pic of it before I gave it to him as I was rushed cause I finished it Christmas Eve. I asked him to come by and give it to her at my house so I could see the look on her face when she got it. She was pleased.

Gshephard I was looking at the original rest and saw where they had the horizontal section at a forward angle so I put the 12" round bar 1/4" forward. If I make another one later I might try placing it a little more forward maybe 1/2" and see how that werks. I had to trim the back side of the junction of the vertical bar and horizontal bar on both to not bash my knuckles. The one with the 3" plate I put up front of the vertical bar. I saw this on one of the videos I have been watching. Can't wait to try them.


----------

